# disappearing paint



## BigBuddha76 (Dec 22, 2005)

the site I am finding bottles at work is contaminated with about 200years of unknown chemicals (the report from the soils company suggested not disturbing the original soil and just putting new topsoil on).  the painted bottles I am picking up are fine when first dug, but after the paint has hit the air for about 5 minutes it beging to be able to be rubbed off.  Is there a way to prevent this from happening when I clean the bottles?  they cant go on my shelf covered in whatever is on them now.


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 22, 2005)

i have heard of this happening. the best way deal with this is to set them aside ane not handle them or try to clean them for awhile. let them air dry for as long as you can. the longer the better. as i understand it, the moisture in the soil softens the paint.


----------



## flasherr (Dec 22, 2005)

Let bottle sit as suggested. if you are in a cold climate take them indoors but not from freezing to a hot indoors can crack bottles. after a week or so try gently washing bottles.
 Brian


----------



## Bottleman (Jan 5, 2006)

When I dig a painted milk bottle or soda that almost always happens. When you first dig them, wrap them up in a damp towel and when you get them home stick them in a bucket of water making sure they labels are still wet. Lightly wash the dirt off the outside with your fingers and let them dry. The label should hold as long as you do NOT touch it. Now here is the part that some diggers may not agree with. After it is completely dry, get a can of clear, non-yellowing spray paint lacquer and spray it over the label. Finally you take a piece of steal wool and scrape the glass around the label so the lacquer is not on the glass after the paint has dried.  

 ~~Tom


----------

